# When OS X sfw. isn't OS X sfw.



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

I bought an alleged OS X game from someone on ehMac and asked if the game was indeed OS X.
I was assured it was.
The game arrived, although late, and behold when I try to install the game the installer asks me to launch Classic, which I don't have on my Mac.

I ask the seller for my money back as I don't consider this to be an OS X game.
Here is out latest email exchange. What should I do?

_ From: [email protected]
Subject: Re: Red Faction NOT OS X
Date: June 28, 2005 7:24:10 PM EDT
To: [email protected]

Michael,

I forgot, I hadn't played in a year.
I am willing to send you a copy of the installed game (so you wouldn't have to install OS 9).
If you want me to do this, stop being a ****ing asshole.
I'd expect this from an american or something, christ.

Jordan


On Jun 28, 2005, at 7:19 PM, Michael Kulyk wrote:


I cannot install the game on my OS X computer. Therefore it is NOT an OS X
game.
You have my money.
I have a coaster and you are threatening me?

If you had told me that it will not install under OS X but must install
under classic I would have passed on the game.

Michael

-----Original Message-----
From: Jordan Langille [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Tuesday, June 28, 2005 08:08
To: Michael Kulyk
Subject: Re: Red Faction NOT OS X

Mike,

It runs on OS X, so, it is an OS X game.
Is StarCraft not an OS X game?
I'm not trying to rip you off, and you are really treating me like ****.
I'm willing to help you out, but watch it!

Jordan


On Jun 28, 2005, at 12:50 AM, Michael Kulyk wrote:

Jordan,

I don't have os 9 on my computer so I cannot install the game.
You didn't mention anything about "installers" being OS 9 only.
You said that it was an OS X game.
I have OS X.3.9 and this game will NOT install, hence it is NOT an OS
X game.

If I had OS 9 Classic I would have tried to install the game, but I
don't so I can't.

Again, I would like my money back.

Michael Kulyk


On 27-Jun-05, at 11:32 PM, Jordan Langille wrote:

Michael,

Try reading the email I just send before getting upset with me.
This is an OS X game, no tricks.

Jordan


On Jun 28, 2005, at 12:17 AM, Michael Kulyk wrote:

Your email said this was an OS X version which it obviously is not.
If you do not have the OS X version then I would like my money back
and I can ship you back your OS 9 game.

Michael Kulyk
.
.
.
On 3-Jun-05, at 2:38 PM, Jordan Langille wrote:

Michael,

It's for Mac OS X.
The only reason for the shipping increase is I have to buy a bubble envelope.
Thanks man!

Jordan

_

Anyone want to buy this game?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Nice. Sounds like a teenager.

As far as I know, StarCraft was pre-OS X. You could check out Blizzard's site and see if they've ever released an OS X update (it's a stretch, but I've seen a handful of companies do it.)

EDIT: 
I found this: http://www.blizzard.com/support/?id=msc0411p and they have a link for an OS X installer: http://ftp.blizzard.com/pub/starcraft/patches/Mac/StarCraft_OS_X_Installer.dmg


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Sorry, should have mentioned that the game in question is *Red Faction*


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> Sorry, should have mentioned that the game in question is *Red Faction*


Apparently Graphsim had been testing a prerelease of RedFaction for OS X (http://www.insidemacgames.com/news/story.php?ArticleID=4575) and their site claims to be OS 9/X -- http://www.graphsim.com/gsc/games-redfaction-1.html

Maybe the installed is usable in OS 9/X and it has the "Open in Classic" option enabled?

In either case, contact GraphSim and see what's up. They might be able to point you to the OS X installer.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

downloaded the OS X "patch" but no go
looks like I bought a $16.50 coaster
thanks for your help MannyP


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

So... why not just install classic to run the game. It should be on the discs that came with your computer? It's not difficult and I don't think it takes up much space.

I realize that some games don't run well under classic emulation, but you'll never know if you don't try.

BTW, the seller should never passed the game off as a OSX game if it didn't natively run under OSX. I have StarCraft which has a OSX update which you can download, but if I was selling it, I would never pass it off as a native OSX game.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Paul O'Keefe said:


> So... why not just install classic to run the game. It should be on the discs that came with your computer? It's not difficult and I don't think it takes up much space.
> 
> I realize that some games don't run well under classic emulation, but you'll never know if you don't try.
> 
> BTW, the seller should never passed the game off as a OSX game if it didn't natively run under OSX. I have StarCraft which has a OSX update which you can download, but if I was selling it, I would never pass it off as a native OSX game.


exactly - if it wasn't os x native "out of the box" it should not have been passed off as such

panther CDs don't come with OS 9 installers, not on my 15" 1.33 ghz, PB anyways
and
i don't want to run classic

as i told the "seller" - if i knew i needed classic to install/run the game i would have never purchased it

what i find amazing is the the seller, now having sold his red faction game, is offering to provide the installed os x version - how is that possible if he sold the licence to me? a little software piracy maybe?


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

I woundn't be so suspicious about it. He probably still has it installed on his system and he can't run it without the CD. I'd rather give the benefit of the doubt and assume that he hasn't wiped it from his HDyet rather than say he has a prirate copy of the CD. He might also have another licenced version of the game, that's not completely unheard of.

Classic comes on the Pather install CDs. At least with my retail version of Panther it did. I think it's on the third install disc. I think Classic has always shipped with the the operating system. However, it is not installed by default.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I've been playing Red Faction on my G5 dual 2.0 for quite a while, and it is OS X native. You can download the OS X update here. 

It's true however, that one must install the game via Classic, before replacing the old application with the new OS X application mentioned above.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i already tried that update but the game HAS TO BE installed via Classic first and then one can try to update to OS X
very stupid idea if you ask me
if only i had known ahead of time, but the seller did promise that it was OS X, but i can't install it under OS X, hmmmmmmm

well since i don't have nor want classic on my mac, i guess i have a very expensvie coaster

be wary of this seller

takes your money and doesn't deliver

if i even had an inkling that this game needed classic i would have NEVER purchased the game

so much for "friendly ehmacer sellers"
oh well


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Michael, I'm not taking sides, but why miss out on a fun game when you have it in your hands? Just install Classic, then install Red Faction and take out some frustrations on the Red Faction bad guys.  You could even trash your Classic install afterward to gain back some HD space, if that's a concern.

It's not a great first person shooter, like 'Call of Duty', but it is fun and runs well under OS X on my system. Have some fun with it.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i eventually lodged a complain with PayPal and the seller replied with; "Remove the complaint and I'll post a CD image for you to download from my website."

My response was; "Once I have downloaded the OS X version I will remove my complaint"

No reply has been received from the seller since.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i think you're making mountains out of molehills. just install classic and run the game.

while i agree the seller comes across as an a-hole, i also think it is part of buyer beware to do a google on something one is buying to verify the specs. i do this with any piece of computer equipment i buy as i find the ads here on ehmac usually contain at least 1 error. on ebay the error rate skyrockets to a whopping 100% in many cases.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i'm just waiting for the seller to post the OS X version as per his email.
the seller did tell me that the game would install and run on my OS X PB, which it does not.

i just either; want the os x verion or my money back

instead i get called names and threatened by the seller

what ever happened to honour?

UPDATE: seller replied to my latest email asking about the status of the OS X version that I was to download. Apparently the attempt crashed.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

the latest.....

Michael,
I'm still going to get you the OS X copy btw, I'm not going to break my word.
But still.. go **** yourself.
Jordan


On Jul 21, 2005, at 9:10 AM, Michael Kulyk wrote:
well almost another week has come and gone and still i don't have the os x image of red faction as per your promise
192.168.x.y is an internal address as per the notes I sent you
I guess you really are an idiot
Michael

On 16-Jul-05, at 2:29 PM, Jordan Langille wrote:
No, that is the IP address, I'm not an idiot.
The server needed a reboot, try again.
Jordan

On Jul 16, 2005, at 3:26 PM, Michael Kulyk wrote:
that doesn't work
192.168.x.y is an internal IP address for your intranet
it is NOT a valid INTERNET address
Michael

On 16-Jul-05, at 12:58 PM, Jordan Langille wrote:
http://192.168.0.101/~jordan/rf.zip


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

tell him to go here: www.whatismyip.com/


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i sent him a whole page of tech notes on IP addresses to no avail


----------



## We'reGonnaWin (Oct 8, 2004)

*.*

Tell him to reroute the flux capacitor.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

No, he has to reverse the polarity of the anti-matter containment field. Anyone who's completed their first year at the Academy knows that.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

if he can reverse the transmission signal he'll create a delta wave that will destroy every living thing in its path.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

oh no !!!
the dreaded and deadly "Omega molecule"
1/2 impulse if you please Mr. Paris


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2006)

i understand you me i can install os9 on my computer i got but i dont want all the time i install it i **** my desktop all the time i start my computer and nobody got a respnse for this probleme 

i got the game to but i need and osx installer like starcraft or diablo 2 

somebody got this osx installer for red faction


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

" ... On 16-Jul-05, at 2:29 PM, J~ L~ wrote:
No, that [192.168.x.y] is the IP address, I'm not an idiot.
The server needed a reboot, try again.
J~

LOL.


----------

